# Gaba



## blueboy75 (Aug 14, 2006)

*(Gamma-aminobutyric acid)*

I have read that it induces relaxation and sleep as well as stimulates the anterior pituitary leading to high levels of HGH.

It is banned here in Aust. Not many people have heard of it and dont know much about it. 

Can anyone offer feedback based on usage/experience? Im not sure if this thread should be placed here or in the anabolics section.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 14, 2006)

dont waste ur money.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2006)

I use it, I talk about in my thread here.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 14, 2006)

Banned? GABA?!


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 14, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Banned? GABA?!


 
everything is freakin banned here, people even have protein powder confiscated at customs.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> everything is freakin banned here, people even have protein powder confiscated at customs.



Why is this?


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> Why is this?


 
not exactly sure, probably due to the authorities being more conservative.

Australia usually follows the US in many aspects, however in the case of therapeutic goods and supplements the 2 countries views are considerably different.

Products such as PH and Ephedra are stricly banned and even some much more moderate substances like GABA are also prohibited.

Even popular selling brands from the US like ON take such a long time to reach the shores of Australia.  It really sucks because you read threads on IM saying how good certain products are only to wait forever for them to be available here.  Even if we try to by from OS we usually get slugged excessive shipping (only a few places ship here anyway) and also risk customs confiscating the item.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> not exactly sure, probably due to the authorities being more conservative.
> 
> Australia usually follows the US in many aspects, however in the case of therapeutic goods and supplements the 2 countries views are considerably different.
> 
> ...




That blows.


----------

